# Outdoor Snack Bar Finished



## Daryl (Feb 11, 2005)

Well been yaking about this for years and finally got it done. I started with a old 34 inch corner cabinet with a lazy suzan then rounded up a couple of upper cabs I had stored. Used slate tile for the top and Cedar 1x6 T&G with 3 coats of Sikens Cetol Natural stain. Bought the stools from Can Tire.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Looks Great Daryl when are we at the forums invited for the party.  Love the way you mixed colors in the slate. Didn't let my loml look at because I'd have to try to build one those.


----------



## Daryl (Feb 11, 2005)

Doors always open but you better bring your rain gear


----------

